# The AEW video game looks like garbage



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I still have some hope for the gameplay being fun but the graphics are woeful and those minigames do look cringe as fuck.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Is this releasing on the Dreamcast?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking mini games 😂 is this really coming out on PS5? 😂


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

If its a free to play game I am buying it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like DMD's butt could be 10% thiccer


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Haven't bought any wrestling game in years, but this looks.... really dated? They did have a note about it being in development, so I wonder how old the footage they used is. 

Although, they should have just paired up with Nintendo and did a full ass Mario Party if they were going to include the minigames in there they did.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Of all the people in their company to use they get Tony Shiavone and his sparkly earring to promote the game. Looks like a less blocky version of wcw/nWo Revenge. Tony really is a mark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554829341191577601
> Did anyone see this? It looks like a fucking video game from 20 years ago. This is just sad. What a major waste of money.


lol, what are you talking about, that looks like fun XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyway, I feel like the graphics are the way they are because they wanted to put this game out on Switch, where WWE does not release games. By default, this will probably be the best wrestling game on Switch


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, what are you talking about, that looks like fun XD


You can _not _be serious, Cattle.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker beating up Adam Cole made the signing worth it


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I see why Kenny was so pissed at them months ago

The shoulder animations look off. Everything looks too snappy, like action figures that don’t bend.

Holy shit no, these devs can’t be serious


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Of all the people in their company to use they get Tony Shiavone and his sparkly earring to promote the game. Looks like a less blocky version of wcw/nWo Revenge. Tony really is a mark.


That’s what happens when you’re so dumb you won’t even hire a real marketing team to promote the game.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Another thing Kenny Omega was in charge of that turned out shit? Well, I never!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Passing Triangles said:


> You can _not _be serious, Cattle.


why not?

it looks like a fun arcade type brawler - mindless entertainment 

we expecting high art here? Its not Returnal, I’ll give you that xD


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They can’t even make the game look good through the video promotions. Imagine how fucking terrible the game has to be.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> why not?
> 
> it looks like a fun arcade type brawler - mindless entertainment
> 
> we expecting high art here? Its not Returnal, I’ll give you that xD


It’s not 1998 anymore.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

They should reach Arc System and convince them to release something like Saturday Night Slam Masters,


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Gotta start somewhere, nobody wants another regurgitated 2K game that releases every year for top dollar every year.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah. Does not look good at all. I'm not a person who cares about the graphics, but the actual gameplay is a total letdown. Looks like more like a bootleg SVR 09 than anything they promised. Something like Day of Reckoning, Def Jam series, that's what I wanted to see.

This is also the first time they've shown any gameplay footage that wasn't short clips. Why so much emphasis on the mini games too? Not promising at all.

On the upside I hope this sparks a discussion on the TNA iMPACT game being not as bad as people say. Creative mode was barebones, lack of moves etc, but I found the actual gameplay fun. All Stars showed that engine had way more potential and it's a shame it never got a sequel.

Maybe like the cover, this is just a bad trailer. Still I have yet to see anything promising regarding this game.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally think the graphics look alright when compared to other indie games, as long as it is priced like an indie game.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2K may be redundant but this looks like a mobile game. Just the fact that they added mini games lets you know it doesn't have a lot going for it.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

It doesn't even have a cage match. They are boasting "single" and "tag" matches as bullet point features in the marketing. That's almost as embarrassing as the product itself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It’s not 1998 anymore.


obviously - that didn’t answer the question though


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Trying to stay open minded. But this looks dated.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Yeah. Does not look good at all. I'm not a person who cares about the graphics, but the actual gameplay is a total letdown. Looks like more like a bootleg SVR 09 than anything they promised. Something like Day of Reckoning, Def Jam series, that's what I wanted to see.
> 
> This is also the first time they've shown any gameplay footage that wasn't short clips. Why so much emphasis on the mini games too? Not promising at all.
> 
> ...


I think the TNA game was awful. Even the ultimate X match was tiresome after a couple of games.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m so hyped for the backlash! Can’t wait for the game to come out! 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araragi said:


> 2K may be redundant but this looks like a mobile game. Just the fact that they added mini games lets you know it doesn't have a lot going for it.


Keep in mind that the Nintendo Switch runs on mobile hardware. I think this indicates that they started out with the idea of putting a wrestling game on the Nintendo Switch and then also decided to port it to all other platforms.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Yeah. Does not look good at all. I'm not a person who cares about the graphics, but the actual gameplay is a total letdown. Looks like more like a bootleg SVR 09 than anything they promised. Something like Day of Reckoning, Def Jam series, that's what I wanted to see.
> 
> This is also the first time they've shown any gameplay footage that wasn't short clips. Why so much emphasis on the mini games too? Not promising at all.
> 
> ...


TNA impact was a fantastic game. 

Story mode was great, gameplay was fun and the graphics were good at the time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I’m so hyped for the backlash! Can’t wait for the game to come out! 😂


If you’re face at that time, ya gonna have to defend AEW from all the backlash. 

Better plan accordingly


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I recall reading that the only reason AEW wasn't profitable right now was because of the money they spent on their gaming division. If that's the case then they really botched it on this. Wow.

As I've said before, the company still has so many amateurish kinks that they still haven't worked out in three years. It should be embarrassing to them at this point.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

I wonder if the mini games will be like Mario Party except with AEW wrestlers. Because that's exactly what I want from a wrestling game.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This game would've been amazing in 2003.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

arch.unleash said:


> This game would've been amazing in 2003.


Ehhh. Here Comes the Pain would still blow this out of the water. Maybe even RAW 2 due to its customisation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Imma grab the game to support them regardless, but so far it's looking real 6/10. 

I don't get the hate on the mini games though. Mini games are fun as hell, they're also the type of additions to a game that encourage non gamers to give gaming a shot.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It’s not 1998 anymore.


Zelda BOTW... What are your thoughts on it?

Gameplay is arcade-ish. Graphics look stylized because they are trying to get it done for switch which is actually smart. 

Gameplay however looks smooth. Arcady but smooth nonetheless. I will wait for more gameplay but this is what they were aiming at.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Imma grab the game to support them regardless, but so far it's looking real 6/10.
> 
> I don't get the hate on the mini games though. Mini games are fun as hell, they're also the type of additions to a game that encourage non gamers to give gaming a shot.


I think it's just that it makes the game look cheap and childish to some people. It also has fuck all to do with wrestling.

It's not necessarily a bad thing, but it's potentially a bit worrying that they spent time on stuff like that when the actual wrestling and graphics look... questionable.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Zelda BOTW... What are your thoughts on it?


Didn’t have mini games.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Imma grab the game to support them regardless, but so far it's looking real 6/10.
> 
> I don't get the hate on the mini games though. Mini games are fun as hell, they're also the type of additions to a game that encourage non gamers to give gaming a shot.


Yeah, SvR06 brought in a tonne of casuals with its Eugene and poker mini games.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Didn’t have mini games.


Your main gripe is graphics I thought.

Elden Ring vs Horizon Forbidden West. Which game do you think is better?

Also, I'm pretty sure mini games are optional.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Imma grab the game to support them regardless, but so far it's looking real 6/10.
> 
> I don't get the hate on the mini games though. Mini games are fun as hell, they're also the type of additions to a game that encourage non gamers to give gaming a shot.


For me it's showing them for as much as they did and not the real meat and potatoes type of things. This has been the only real gameplay we've seen so far. 

The trailer is just not good, like the actual cover itself.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It looks like a fucking video game from 20 years ago.


So unfair. It looks like Smackdown VS Raw 2009. So it looks like a video game from 13 years ago. Not dated at all. 

Also watching Adam Cole being a bitch is always a plus.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Ehhh. Here Comes the Pain would still blow this out of the water. Maybe even RAW 2 due to its customisation.


I would even play Def Jam Vendetta over this.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I remember hearing Omega talk about it some time back saying how they were focusing on the movement and wanting it to be fluid, and from the moment he said that it was obvious the graphics were not their highest priority. Not having played any of these games in ages I can't say how it compares to the WWE games in that regard.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sting should 100% be on the front cover. Overlooking my boys Bryan and Christian is understandable, but Sting is the most recognisable star they have.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wrestling fans couldn't shut their mouths about how good No Mercy was.. now someone is trying to bring that style back but they are still bitching about it.

If this game has good and fun gameplay that's all I care about. Graphics get dated in a year now.

Stylized/average graphics allows it to be available on platforms like Nintendo Switch and PC requirements don't seem too high to me either. Helps with availability.

But if gameplay ends up shit... Nothing matters. So I'm hoping for it to have a solid/fun gameplay. I hope they nail it. 

Good Graphics vs Good Gameplay.. latter always wins.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

I will just wait for the wrestling code to come out


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Araragi said:


> I would even play Def Jam Vendetta over this.







This reminded me of Rhythm Fever. Not sure if anybody knows what this is lol.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Doesnt look good at all. Lets see how the gameplay is.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> This reminded me of Rhythm Fever. Not sure if anybody knows what this is lol.


Maybe they'll have a mini game for Max Caster that plays like Parappa the Rapper.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This looks like a great game, can't wait to get it for my PS2. Might actually rent it from blockbuster first before I decide to buy it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Your flagship game should not be an arcadey-game. It should be a simulator. They fucked up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I think it's just that it makes the game look cheap and childish to some people. It also has fuck all to do with wrestling.
> 
> It's not necessarily a bad thing, but it's potentially a bit worrying that they spent time on stuff like that when the actual wrestling and graphics look... questionable.


Yeah they could shore up the graphics for sure. But as long as the main gameplay is fun the mini games will be a nice addition 



.christopher. said:


> Yeah, SvR06 brought in a tonne of casuals with its Eugene and poker mini games.


That wasn't really the argument I was making lol. But yeah you never know the silly additional shit that will attract folk to a game. It's going to sound like bull shit, but I had a friend's grandma that liked the casino games on Pokemon 



Kenny's Ghost said:


> For me it's showing them for as much as they did and not the real meat and potatoes type of things. This has been the only real gameplay we've seen so far.
> 
> The trailer is just not good, like the actual cover itself.


Agree the trailer wasn't great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Your flagship game should not be an arcadey-game. It should be a simulator. They fucked up.


At least AEW seems to have separated the mini-games into their own mode, instead of making them part of basic gameplay like in 2K


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Geeee said:


> At least AEW seems to have separated the mini-games into their own mode, instead of making them part of basic gameplay like in 2K


I have nothing against these types of games. They can be good fun, and in the end, all that really matters is quality of gameplay. But not as a flagship, gaming has moved on. It's like UFC making their video game debut with a cartoony kind of game. You go for a simulator first, and then you can go for spin off games.

People want to play as their favourite wrestlers and feel like they are actually them/get immersed in the experience. They still have no outlet for that, so all they are going to do is mod-2K.

We had NBA 2K/NBA Live and THEN NBA Street and things like that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is there blood? HOW CAN I PLAY AS MOX WITH NO BLOOD GARGHHHHH


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

WWE games haven't been good since 2K14 and the graphics then look similar to this game's trailer.

Quality graphics ≠ Quality gameplay


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DJ Punk said:


> WWE games haven't been good since 2K14 and the graphics then look similar to this game's trailer.
> 
> Quality graphics ≠ Quality gameplay



2k22 was a very solid game. You're just hating to say otherwise.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The weapons looked pretty meh, and the minigames look lame, but the tiny amount of actual wrestling didn't look too bad.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2k22 was a very solid game. You're just hating to say otherwise.


It's the same game with different inputs and better graphics (still not as good looking as it should be tbh)... It's literally the same game since last 15 years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Didn’t have mini games.


it did have those irritating mini-dungeons though

hated those


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I have nothing against these types of games. They can be good fun, and in the end, all that really matters is quality of gameplay. But not as a flagship, gaming has moved on. It's like UFC making their video game debut with a cartoony kind of game. You go for a simulator first, and then you can go for spin off games.
> 
> People want to play as their favourite wrestlers and feel like they are actually them/get immersed in the experience. They still have no outlet for that, so all they are going to do is mod-2K.
> 
> We had NBA 2K/NBA Live and THEN NBA Street and things like that.


Hmm, I personally would not consider WWE 2K to be a simulator. There's lots of gamey stuff, like when you go for a pin or submission there's a cat and mouse mini-game. There's also shit like this in the UFC game for submissions. I love the UFC but I think the UFC game is pretty bad. I actually think Fire Pro Wrestling is the closest to a real match, even though the graphics are super cartoony.

Looking at this footage, it seems like submissions in the AEW game will have an unobtrusive black circle, so maybe it will allow you to forget that you are playing a game?

I guess what you mean by simulator is that the graphics are realistic, which I can understand, since I also like pretty graphics. Obviously, the best games have great gameplay and great graphics.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> It's the same game with different inputs and better graphics (still not as good looking as it should be tbh)... It's literally the same game since last 15 years.



They totally revamped the combat system and career mode. Added a GM mode (admittedly it is bare bones) and the graphics and models are a huge step up from 2k20 even on my OG Xbox One. I mean putting out a yearly sports game is always gonna be about the same. It's like when people complain about Madden or NBA 2k being the "same as last year"...its like..it's football..it's basketball..it is what it is..like, what do you want them to revamp exactly? It's wrestling, like..what do you want them to do it every year exactly?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This game looks embarrassing especially when you consider that TNA games had better graphics than this. It’s 2022, people expect better graphics alongside gameplay. This is not a game that PlayStation or Microsoft will market in their stores.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I do always find it weird when people scream "gameplay beats graphics!".

It's 2022, there's absolutely no reason games should look this bad graphically. It doesn't have to be one or the other in this day and age. It really does look about 15 years old visually.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmfao that was embarrassing


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Also have to echo what others have said in that the actual footage itself is all just extremely amateurish.

That's now how you go about introducing/showing a gameplay trailer.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They totally revamped the combat system and career mode. Added a GM mode (admittedly it is bare bones) and the graphics and models are a huge step up from 2k20 even on my OG Xbox One. I mean putting out a yearly sports game is always gonna be about the same. It's like when people complain about Madden or NBA 2k being the "same as last year"...its like..it's football..it's basketball..it is what it is..like, what do you want them to revamp exactly? It's wrestling, like..what do you want them to do it every year exactly?


Revamped how? Changing inputs for moves isn't an overhaul. They went from pressing face buttons for moves to RT+analog stick and then back to face buttons. Same goes for submission systems. It gets slightly better and they add new animations every year and that's cool. But I can bet it still is the same code underneath it all. 

What can they change? Like have actual tag team mechanics. Get rid of the same old submission. Add more depth to story mode. Smackdown 2 - here comes the pain had some good career modes. It was fun. It wasn't realistic but it was fun. 

They traded in fun for somewhat realistic graphics, updated roster and new skin for UI every year and called it a new game. 

Same goes for Fifa. I stopped supporting their laziness too. Don't release every year? Simple solution? They release every year not because it's warranted but because there are idiots out there willing to pay $70 for new skins and models.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I wholeheartedly agree..

This guy wasted tens of millions for that crap? It looks like a PSP game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If you hired someone and gave them an unlimited budget to design the most mid wrestling game they could for AEW, how would it be different than this?


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> I do always find it weird when people scream "gameplay beats graphics!".
> 
> It's 2022, there's absolutely no reason games should look this bad graphically. It doesn't have to be one or the other in this day and age. It really does look about 15 years old visually.


I wanna see how these fucks ruined Wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> Revamped how? Changing inputs for moves isn't an overhaul. They went from pressing face buttons for moves to RT+analog stick and then back to face buttons. Same goes for submission systems. It gets slightly better and they add new animations every year and that's cool. But I can bet it still is the same code underneath it all.
> 
> What can they change? Like have actual tag team mechanics. Get rid of the same old submission. Add more depth to story mode. Smackdown 2 - here comes the pain had some good career modes. It was fun. It wasn't realistic but it was fun.
> 
> ...



Well yeah exactly. There's always campaigns and hashtags to #dontbuymadden or some shit every year. I think last year it was #saveyour60 or something like that. Guess what. Doesn't work lol.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

This is definitely not catering to a more mature audience. Damn they went a little to arcadey for my taste. Those mini games looks like a compilation you find on a bargain bin Wii game.

I hope the actual wrestling and story mode is good.

It's gonna be like No Mercy!! 

No what was great about No Mercy was the branching story mode


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

They still have time to clean it up, but, holy shit, this looks like ass for a next gen console.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well yeah exactly. There's always campaigns and hashtags to #dontbuymadden or some shit every year. I think last year it was #saveyour60 or something like that. Guess what. Doesn't work lol.


It does actually. WWE skipped 2k21 and actually gave a shit about 2k22. They wouldn't have if people continued to support 2k20. They had gotten so lazy, even their QA couldn't give two shits. This reality check was good for them. 

Fifa is a lost cause because entire world plays it and madly supports it. It's way too popular for the common sense to reach entire population it will take like 20 more years.

Other 2K games. I haven't played so can't say much.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> Your main gripe is graphics I thought.
> 
> Elden Ring vs Horizon Forbidden West. Which game do you think is better?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure mini games are optional.


No one has ever complained about Elden Rings graphics. This AEW game looks like it could have released 3 gens ago.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmao btw this is only the parts they actually wanted to show

Tony bum please just get the wrestling right. Dont ever release this garbage


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> I wholeheartedly agree..
> 
> This guy wasted tens of millions for that crap? It looks like a PSP game.
> 
> ...


What do you expect? He loves wasting money. Throws millions at the biggest talents available only to book them like neanderthals. Gives outlaw mudshow jobbers decent contracts. Wastes I don’t know how much on garbage matches like that Matt Hardy one. Spends big money on Mike Tyson and Shaq to have them do nothing or embarrassing shit.

This is just another thing to add to the list.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

No Chance in Hell said:


> No one has ever complained about Elden Rings graphics. This AEW game looks like it could have released 3 gens ago.


You probably missed the gameplay trailer then. Alot of people called it shit. ALOT of people expected Demons Souls remake styled graphics for it.

Also the point was. Gameplay > graphics. 

Horizon FW is a looker... But Elden Ring will probably be GOTY of 2022. Unless Ragnarok does something super impressive.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> You probably missed the gameplay trailer then. Alot of people called it shit. ALOT of people expected Demons Souls remake styled graphics for it.
> 
> Also the point was. Gameplay > graphics.
> 
> Horizon FW is a looker... But Elden Ring will probably be GOTY of 2022. Unless Ragnarok does something super impressive.


why are you comparing this to elden ring? This looks like a mobile game LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> It does actually. WWE skipped 2k21 and actually gave a shit about 2k22. They wouldn't have if people continued to support 2k20. They had gotten so lazy, even their QA couldn't give two shits. This reality check was good for them.
> 
> Fifa is a lost cause because entire world plays it and madly supports it. It's way too popular for the common sense to reach entire population it will take like 20 more years.
> 
> Other 2K games. I haven't played so can't say much.



Because 2k20 was an unmitigated disaster that was virtually unplayable. Had it been even somewhat acceptable they would have just kept rolling with 21.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> You probably missed the gameplay trailer then. Alot of people called it shit. ALOT of people expected Demons Souls remake styled graphics for it.
> 
> Also the point was. Gameplay > graphics.
> 
> Horizon FW is a looker... But Elden Ring will probably be GOTY of 2022. Unless Ragnarok does something super impressive.


That was mostly Playstation fanboys that were mad over yet another Horizon game being overshadowed by something better releasing around the same time. And yeah ER is easily the GOTY. I played the PC version. There are some really cool mods for it.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Haven't bought any wrestling game in years, but this looks.... really dated? They did have a note about it being in development, so I wonder how old the footage they used is.
> 
> Although, they should have just paired up with Nintendo and did a full ass Mario Party if they were going to include the minigames in there they did.


Looks fine for PS4/Xbox One...which is still likely the majority of US gamers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> You probably missed the gameplay trailer then. Alot of people called it shit. ALOT of people expected Demons Souls remake styled graphics for it.
> 
> Also the point was. Gameplay > graphics.
> 
> Horizon FW is a looker... But Elden Ring will probably be GOTY of 2022. Unless Ragnarok does something super impressive.


People who complained about Elden Ring's graphics must be missing a chromosome. It is one of the prettiest games I've ever played. I took like 1000 screenshots. Obviously, not the most realistic looking game because it is meant to be a fantasy game.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> why are you comparing this to elden ring? This looks like a mobile game LOL


Im not comparing this with Elden Ring. Is my point that hard to get?

Good gameplay is always superior to good looking graphics. 

Elden Ring had an amazing gameplay. Horizon has amazing graphics. Both came out around the same time and ER ate it alive.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Depends on the price

40$ I’ll probably buy it

If it’s full on 70$ for next gen they will get laughed at.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2k22 was a very solid game. You're just hating to say otherwise.


Well tbf I guess I haven't played some of the new ones. But it was garbage for a good while starting at 2K15 when the graphics improved and they went for a more "realistic approach" with the slow stamina and sluggish movements. WWE13 and 2K14 were fun af though because it focused on fun gameplay. Kinda got those vibes with this gameplay footage tbh.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> People who complained about Elden Ring's graphics must be missing a chromosome. It is one of the prettiest games I've ever played. I took like 1000 screenshots. Obviously, not the most realistic looking game because it is meant to be a fantasy game.


Same here. The art direction in this game is next level. 

I remember during the first trailer reveal of actual graphics there was tons of negativity on NeoGAF about it's graphics. People wanted it to look as good as Demons Souls remake. Which was silly considering it's a cross gen game. 

Similarly Fight Forever is also on Nintendo switch.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If it plays well and has good game modes I'll be satisfied. Not holding my breath though


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheesh, these graphics are straight outta the (early) PS3 era.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Same here. The art direction in this game is next level.
> 
> I remember during the first trailer reveal of actual graphics there was tons of negativity on NeoGAF about it's graphics. People wanted it to look as good as Demons Souls remake. Which was silly considering it's a cross gen game.
> 
> Similarly Fight Forever is also on Nintendo switch.


Well, I heard some complaints about Elden Ring having framerate issues (I did experience some frame drops myself on PS5) and reusing animations from Dark Souls 3, which I would consider valid criticisms. I think this is sort of a case where Elden Ring is such a good game overall that some people will look for things to drop it down to a 9/10 because they don't want to give a 10/10 or whatever.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

While some of you are bitching over here, I'm going to pre order when it's available. This feels like it's going to be my go game when I'm bored or don't have any games to play at the moment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll be getting it on PC so it'll likely get modded to fuck and made to look better anyway, to be fair.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> I do always find it weird when people scream "gameplay beats graphics!".
> 
> It's 2022, there's absolutely no reason games should look this bad graphically. It doesn't have to be one or the other in this day and age. It really does look about 15 years old visually.


I think this is directed at me. I don't see anyone else saying it. 

There actually is a pretty solid reason behind it. AAA games with good graphics are very expensive to make now. It's not the same as ps360 era where you could gamble with new ips and release them as AAA games and eat the losses if the game flopped. The more ambitious the game is in terms of graphics, the more time consuming it is. 

Giant studios like Rockstar have stopped gambling with new IPs due to this. 

This is a new game from scratch. It's a wrestling game, which already makes it a niche product. Had they invested in it for it to be a graphical masterpiece, it would have taken like 5 years to make it. 

If the game is built on a solid foundation of gameplay and sells well enough. Atleast this will have a chance to grow into becoming a better looking game in future.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Luckily for me I don't give a fuck about graphics. It's all about gameplay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll be getting it on PC so it'll likely get modded to fuck and made to look better anyway, to be fair.


Yeah PC is definitely the way to go with this one. I also expect a lot of the licensed music to not make the cut. Could mean we will have to mod in Cult of Personality and Judas.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Adapting said:


> Gotta start somewhere, nobody wants another regurgitated 2K game that releases every year for top dollar every year.


Tell me you haven’t played WWE 2k22 without telling me you haven’t played WWE 2k22, besides the outdated roster the games great.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> I think this is directed at me. I don't see anyone else saying it.
> 
> There actually is a pretty solid reason behind it. AAA games with good graphics are very expensive to make now. It's not the same as ps360 era where you could gamble with new ips and release them as AAA games and eat the losses if the game flopped. The more ambitious the game is in terms of graphics, the more time consuming it is.
> 
> ...


It's generically directed at a lot of people. Social media is full of it.

No one is saying it should or needs to be a graphical masterpiece, it just should look at least half way befitting of a 2022 "new gen" game, which it absolutely does not. From a technical standpoint it literally isn't a stretch to say it looks like a PS3/Xbox 360 game, and I don't think there's any real excuse for that.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I always wondering why don't they just collaborate with Fire Pro Wreslting World. The gameplay will be better than this 1000 times


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shawnyhc01 said:


> I always wondering why don't they just collaborate with Fire Pro Wreslting World. The gameplay will be better than this 1000 times
> View attachment 129469


Fire Pro is extremely niche. That ultra-retro, 2D stuff will not sell to a wider audience or casual gamers. Personally if that's the route they'd gone down I'd have had flat zero interest and wouldn't have touched it. It does nothing for me at all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Yeah PC is definitely the way to go with this one. I also expect a lot of the licensed music to not make the cut. *Could mean we will have to mod in Cult of Personality and Judas.*


Would be crazy if not, but like you say on PC it likely wouldn't be too much of an issue and easily fixed.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

What I want to know is if AEW organise a tournement for the game like UpUpDownDown did for WWE games who is the rager like AJ Styles in the AEW locker room xD


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Well... that was underwhelming. The graphics look like last gen at best and the game play doesn't seem to flow smoothly. As long as they aren't expecting to get $70 out of it I think it's passible for a first attempt thus far.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> It's generically directed at a lot of people. Social media is full of it.
> 
> No one is saying it should or needs to be a graphical masterpiece, it just should look at least half way befitting of a 2022 "new gen" game, which it absolutely does not. From a technical standpoint it literally isn't a stretch to say it looks like a PS3/Xbox 360 game, and I don't think there's any real excuse for that.


It's technically a cross gen game. Nintendo Switch is the weakest hardware out there and this game will be released on that. Huge market. No competition there either.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554836742921805824

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I like it. It reminds me of WMXIX


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Tbh, looking at some of the actual screenshots, the graphics don't look all that bad. It's just the stylistic choice.

The fidelity is there but the style makes things look more cartoony so your eyes kind of overlook the detail.



















Here's WWE 2k20 and 2k22 for comparison.










They've gotta work on the arenas though they look barren, but that's probably coming a little later.

I just wanna see more than 10 seconds of actual wrestling ffs. The jankiness people keep mentioning doesn't even look too bad, 2K22 has that same jank, it's just difficult stitching togeather moves smoothly.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

When I first saw this I thought this game I thought it could solve my No Mercy craving. I miss that game on the N64.

You know a wrestling game is trash when the characters look like cartoons and with big head mode activated.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

As for the cover I hope that's just a placeholder and do something similar to this. IMO this is the best cover for a wresting game


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> When I first saw this I thought this game I thought it could solve my No Mercy craving. I miss that game on the N64.
> 
> You know a wrestling game is trash when the characters look like cartoons and with big head mode activated.


If you've got a pc and a usb controller checkout some of the mods for no mercy, Showdown 64, WCW Feel the Bang, WWF Legends are fuckin amazing. Showdowns got a roster of like 314, its pretty wild and arenas from a ton of promotions.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Tell me you haven’t played WWE 2k22 without telling me you haven’t played WWE 2k22, besides the outdated roster the games great.


I've played it and it's the same shit. You can buy the same game each year for 70 bucks, I ain't that dumb.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> This feels like it's going to be my go game when I'm bored or don't have any games to play at the moment.


I hope they ain’t pay you for marketing.

“Perfect game for when you’re bored outta your mind and have already played every single game out there”


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

LMAO. Thankfully WWE 2k22 was good.

Forget the gameplay for a moment..the script for the trailer itself was trash. So amatuer.

the game looks terrible. Dissapointment just like the product itself.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> You probably missed the gameplay trailer then. Alot of people called it shit. ALOT of people expected Demons Souls remake styled graphics for it.
> 
> Also the point was. Gameplay > graphics.
> 
> Horizon FW is a looker... But Elden Ring will probably be GOTY of 2022. Unless Ragnarok does something super impressive.


Let's be honest here. Elden Ring got some backlash when it was firsly shown because some people expected the graphics to be more groundbreaking indeed, instead of looking like plain Dark Souls 3.5. However, From Software are godly at what they do, and the game is absolutely beautiful. And yes, that counts. No From Software game would be as acclaimed as they are if they didn't have awe-inspiring designs and landscapes.

Also, of course gameplay > graphics. That doesn't mean graphics are absolutely irrelevant, and you have to admit that's how most of your comments here look like. Videogames are audiovisual experiences. The graphics, artstyle, VFX, designs have their weight, just like the OST or the sound effects. I'm a bit baffled by games that look downright ugly being released on PS4 and PS5 just because they're going to be released also on switch. Imagine spending your money on a potent console just for the devs to create games that look like they could've been released in the early days of the PS3 because they want the compatibility (which makes sense business-wise, but is a bit abhorrent if you're releasing those games also on machines that're meant for better-looking products).

And I'm not even talking about the AEW videogame here: just look at Dragon Ball: the Breakers. It is a freaking Raging Blast. In 2022! The gameplay would have to be a solid 9 to compensate. And I don't think it will.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Guys, it looks better than WWE2K20


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

TheDraw said:


> When I first saw this I thought this game I thought it could solve my No Mercy craving. I miss that game on the N64.
> 
> You know a wrestling game is trash when the characters look like cartoons and with big head mode activated.


They look like skinny guys wearing sumo costumes.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> Let's be honest here. Elden Ring got some backlash when it was firsly shown because some people expected the graphics to be more groundbreaking indeed, instead of looking like plain Dark Souls 3.5. However, From Software are godly at what they do, and the game is absolutely beautiful. And yes, that counts. No From Software game would be as acclaimed as they are if they didn't have awe-inspiring designs and landscapes.
> 
> Also, of course gameplay > graphics. That doesn't mean graphics are absolutely irrelevant, and you have to admit that's how most of your comments here look like. Videogames are audiovisual experiences. The graphics, artstyle, VFX, designs have their weight, just like the OST or the sound effects. I'm a bit baffled by games that look downright ugly being released on PS4 and PS5 just because they're going to be released also on switch. Imagine spending your money on a potent console just for the devs to create games that look like they could've been released in the early days of the PS3 because they want the compatibility (which makes sense business-wise, but is a bit abhorrent if you're releasing those games also on machines that're meant for better-looking products).
> 
> And I'm not even talking about the AEW videogame here: just look at Dragon Ball: the Breakers. It is a freaking Raging Blast. In 2022! The gameplay would have to be a solid 9 to compensate. And I don't think it will.


Agreed. Gameplay has to be a solid 9. If it isn't. It probably is the first and last aew game then. Which would be a shame because wrestling could use more games in general.

I just don't understand people writing it off already just because it doesn't look like NBA 2k22.

We have yet to see actual gameplay that lasts more than a minute. And judge the graphics once we have some good quality videos, not Twitter clips.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> Agreed. Gameplay has to be a solid 9. If it isn't. It probably is the first and last aew game then. Which would be a shame because wrestling could use more games in general.
> 
> I just don't understand people writing it off already just because it doesn't look like NBA 2k22.
> 
> *We have yet to see actual gameplay that lasts more than a minute. *And judge the graphics once we have some good quality videos, not Twitter clips.


Which in itself is worrying.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Which in itself is worrying.


If the release is holidays 2022. There's enough time for it. Probably polishing it to make sure it's close to complete when they showcase. But the little what I have seen, the snippets. I think it looks really interesting and fun so far. 

Then again, watching and playing are two completely different things. So we won't really know until it's out basically.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks fun as hell to me.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> If the release is holidays 2022. There's enough time for it. Probably polishing it to make sure it's close to complete when they showcase. But the little what I have seen, the snippets. I think it looks really interesting and fun so far.
> 
> Then again, watching and playing are two completely different things. So we won't really know until it's out basically.


I mean it still said the game is still in development. I'm sure alot of people missed that and just went straight to the game play and started judging it. What I'm saying is that they still have time to polish the game close to release day.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It looks bad; but I think many will be surprised about how much shadows, reflections etc make a difference. With the polish it will look passable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Compared to the same ole shit we get from 2k, we'll take the garbage 😂


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Good Bunny said:


> I see why Kenny was so pissed at them months ago
> 
> The shoulder animations look off. Everything looks too snappy, like action figures that don’t bend.
> 
> Holy shit no, these devs can’t be serious


Kenny was in charge of the video game and he has had 8 months off to concentrate on it. If it's shit it reflects what everyone suspected would happen if he was involved. They should have had a proper expert in charge not someone who plays a lot of video games lol.

Also what's happened to all the defenders who said all along its not about graphics the playability will be awesome!? I said last year the graphics looked rubbish and for me it has to be realistic at very least or it won't even get off the ground.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why not?
> 
> it looks like a fun arcade type brawler - mindless entertainment
> 
> *we expecting high art here?* Its not Returnal, I’ll give you that xD


Oh, I wouldn't dare expect Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain 

We had our _renaissance _period in wrestling gaming back in the early 00's.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Kenny was in charge of the video game and he has had 8 months off to concentrate on it. If it's shit it reflects what everyone suspected would happen if he was involved. They should have had a proper expert in charge not someone who plays a lot of video games lol.


Don't think he was in charge of the entire game, he was their go-between. One of the guys in charge is the guy that made No Mercy and Revenge. 


thisissting said:


> Also what's happened to all the defenders who said all along its not about graphics the playability will be awesome!? I said last year the graphics looked rubbish and for me it has to be realistic at very least or it won't even get off the ground.












The Rock missed the facescan day for 2k20 most definitely. 

Thankfully they improved it in 2k22 immensely, but why does actual realism matter that bad?

What we have seen look pretty good and conveys characters better than a lot of other games and still has a bit of style. 

Hopefully they actually show some more gameplay at the THQ presentation because that still is the key. 

I'm still having fun playing No Mercy mods in 2022 because the actual gameplay is fun.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole getting beaten up by a female in the preview. How poetic. 😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It looks hilariously bad. This was the only AEW thing I've been excited for since...you know, yukes, but I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tell it like it is said:


> I mean it still said the game is still in development. I'm sure alot of people missed that and just went straight to the game play and started judging it. What I'm saying is that they still have time to polish the game close to release day.


And if they do and it looks better, people will say so.

But the idea that no one can comment on this when it’s out there for everyone to see … c’mon. 

It’s a trailer. Sometimes good movies have bad trailers. Sometimes bad movies have good trailers. But whether you liked the Batman (or Endgame or Stranger Things or whatever) trailer or not when it was released, it wasn’t unfair to comment on what’s right in front of your eyes. 

I think the commercial itself — game shots aside — is high school AV club bad. Britt and Tony were not ready for prime time. Every single line felt unnatural. The pizza on the floor and generally trashed room is just a bad meme. To me, nothing about this is good.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Stray has better graphics than these, better animations and worked on a much lower budget. This is emberassing as fuck and anyone saying otherwise is a moron and should NEVER seek a career in anything involving investments or tech.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Araragi said:


> I would even play Def Jam Vendetta over this.


What the fuck is going on there?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Is this for smartphones? Don't you have phones?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TMTT said:


> Is this for smart phones? Don't you have phones?


I think it’s for land lines and AOL dial-up.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

PlayStation 2 graphics in 2022

Embarrassing


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tell it like it is said:


> I mean it still said the game is still in development. I'm sure alot of people missed that and just went straight to the game play and started judging it. What I'm saying is that they still have time to polish the game close to release day.


The thing is, I remember seeing some screenshots months ago and it looks like they didn’t even bother to make it look any better than it did at that time.

I think the biggest thing to take away from this is just that we are here looking at a game for next gen and it’s just a disappointment visually.

People just expect a PS5 game to look like a PS5 game, not an N64 game in 2022.

I’m not saying you’re wrong as they do have time to polish it up, I’m just a little surprised, I guess, that they still haven’t done that since the early screenshots.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How cute, a game from 1998.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The game is #1 for best sellers on PS5, Xbox One, and Xbox series x. https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-PlayStation-5-Games/zgbs/videogames/20972797011 https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Xbox-One-Games/zgbs/videogames/6469296011 https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Xbox-Series-X-S-Games/zgbs/videogames/20972814011


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What are you guys talking about? This is the most realistic looking wrestling video game I have seen in a long time. Adam Cole continuously got his ass kicked and tapped out by Britt for most of the gameplay shown.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I grew up playing Mortal Kombat and this game has that feel from the trailer. Seems fine to me. The mini-games of home run derby seem unnecessary though


----------



## Accipiter (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Fucking mini games 😂 is this really coming out on PS5? 😂


Tekken Tag for the PS2 had a bowling mini-game. That seems to be the era this game is targeting.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doc said:


> What the fuck is going on there?


Pose forever! _clap_ _clap_ _clap_ _clap_ _clap_


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

troyag93 said:


> Depends on the price
> 
> 40$ I’ll probably buy it
> 
> If it’s full on 70$ for next gen they will get laughed at.


60 bucks.


----------



## luisgo1989mc (6 mo ago)

Haha looks like the backyard wrestling game! I thinks it's for people obsessed with wrestling, i also have memories of wwf warzone...


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Let’s be fair here; it seems like every game that comes out these days looks and runs like complete trash upon launch. 

anthem, andromeda, cyberpunk, WWE2K20, I know there’s more but I’m not as up on these things as others



Doc said:


> What the fuck is going on there?


That’s pretty much what I would expect from AEW. There better be fucking Super Mario jumping noises


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

adamclark52 said:


> That’s pretty much what I would expect from AEW. There better be fucking Super Mario jumping noises



Little Adam Cole jumping on a mushroom with generic Mario music while trying to save Princess Baker would do huge business.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's Yukes, what did people expect? The last great thing Yukes did regarding WWE Games was SVR2006.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

just like the tv show, if the game was the best game ever, the haters are still going to come attacking. And just like the tv show, many haters are judging it without playing.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> WWE games haven't been good since 2K14 and the graphics then look similar to this game's trailer.
> 
> Quality graphics ≠ Quality gameplay


2K14 is overrated as fuck. 2K16, 2K19, and 2K22 were much better


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Little Adam Cole jumping on a mushroom with generic Mario music while trying to save Princess Baker would do huge business.


Especially if he turned into Roman Reigns when he got the mushroom


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> The thing is, I remember seeing some screenshots months ago and it looks like they didn’t even bother to make it look any better than it did at that time.


I swear I saw gameplay somewhere of this game online where it looked way better and more polished than this. Almost looking like a completely different game. What I saw must have been played on some type of super high end PC or something because this right here looks like something the scrawny nerd kid next door could make in two months.



Tell it like it is said:


> The game is #1 for best sellers on PS5, Xbox One, and Xbox series x. Amazon Best Sellers: Best PlayStation 5 Games Amazon Best Sellers: Best Xbox One Games Amazon Best Sellers: Best Xbox Series X & S Games


So was fake plastic dog crap about a weak ago. The sales are irrelevant.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Regardless of whether the footage will look better or worse that was an awful ad. Tony and Britt in a hotel room? Who came up with that?

I mean it really just looks like the mediocre WWE games Yukes churned out year after year so.....

Anyhoo, if it plays well personally I'm not worried about the graphics looking like that but, it's quite Wii-ish.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If I was Tony Khan I'd be fucking livid if this is anything close to the finished product given how much money has been invested in it.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

this thread is a PRIME example of how sad and low level quality SMARKS are born these days. 

Clearly majority here never got around playing N64 No Mercy, Wrestlemania 2000 the two of the greatest wrestling game till this date. 

Clearly majority here didn't get to play Smackdown 2 on the PS1.

Most of you are 2K plebs who have no criteria whatsoever to judge a game. 

pathetic.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, it looks better than their overall television product, at least that's something?

For those having Wrestlemania 2000 and No Mercy nostalgia, this might do the trick. It doesn't look good by 2022 standards though. It has a WWE 2K Battlegrounds goofy vibe to the gameplay, that's not a good sign lol.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a PS2 game. They're actually going to call it fight forever. The company is actually full of marks


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It does but the AEW bots will pretend that it's the greatest video game of all time.


----------



## CenaFan123 (7 mo ago)

Araragi said:


> I would even play Def Jam Vendetta over this.


I miss the old smackdown vs raw games more and more


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ockap said:


> Stray has better graphics than these, better animations and worked on a much lower budget. This is emberassing as fuck and anyone saying otherwise is a moron and should NEVER seek a career in anything involving investments or tech.


How to say "I don't understand how graphics work" without saying you don't understand how graphics work.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

For their first game it looks fine,stop complaining about graphics


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh it's a wrestling game. I may be a wrestling fan but I outgrew wrestling games in 2012


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Here's WWE 2k20 and 2k22 for comparison.


at least he wasn’t cross-eyed in 2K20

or maybe he just saw that meme .gif of the ref giving it to Charlottes face while she had the Figure 8 locked in


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't care how the graphics look. It's obviously a lower budget game than WWE 2k. That's a huge franchise. All that matters is that it's fun to play.



Boldgerg said:


> I do always find it weird when people scream "gameplay beats graphics!".
> 
> It's 2022, there's absolutely no reason games should look this bad graphically. It doesn't have to be one or the other in this day and age. It really does look about 15 years old visually.


This isn't a huge budget game with resources like 2k. Graphics are probably the most expensive thing to develop. I'm fine with it not looking amazing.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It looks pretty awesome to me. I‘ll definitely buy it, but I’m not sure which system. I’ll need to buy a system. Maybe the Switch because it’s portable?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> It looks pretty awesome to me. I‘ll definitely buy it, but I’m not sure which system. I’ll need to buy a system. Maybe the Switch because it’s portable?


If you have a good enough PC, you won't have to buy a console just for this. Minimum requirements aren't too high for this.

If you want to get a new console. Get a PS5 if you can. Better exclusive games. 

Switch is awesome too but the hardware is dated and the game library is a bit smaller than ps/xbox.

Xbox has gamepass though.. but you can also get it on PC.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This isn't a huge budget game with resources like 2k. Graphics are probably the most expensive thing to develop. I'm fine with it not looking amazing.


Irrelevant. Why do people keep comparing it to 2K? Why not compare it to indie games with even smaller budgets that still manage to have far more impressive graphics than this?

People really will try to find excuses for anything and everything. It's unacceptable and inexcusable that a game in 2022 on the current hardware looks this bad. Simple.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Honestly half of this trailer looks like the beginning of a step daughter porno.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> If you have a good enough PC, you won't have to buy a console just for this. Minimum requirements aren't too high for this.
> 
> If you want to get a new console. Get a PS5 if you can. Better exclusive games.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I have an iMac and an iPad Pro. Would either of these suffice?

A PS5 seems tempting. But for now, I just want the AEW game.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Irrelevant. Why do people keep comparing it to 2K? Why not compare it to indie games with even smaller budgets that still manage to have far more impressive graphics than this?
> 
> People really will try to find excuses for anything and everything. *It's unacceptable and inexcusable that a game in 2022 on the current hardware looks this bad. *Simple.


Not really.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have an iMac and an iPad Pro. Would either of these suffice?
> 
> A PS5 seems tempting. But for now, I just want the AEW game.


No idea about iMac. If you just want this game. Switch is the best option for you. It's the cheapest, easily available and is an awesome entry point with tons of fun games.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The real AEW VIDEO GAME TRAILER just released today. Looks much better now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> The real AEW VIDEO GAME TRAILER just released today. Looks much better now.


Thats WWE 2k those are CAWs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

😆🤣😂


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

This is what happens when a billionaire smark just hands out jobs to his friends. What did AEW marks think was gonna hapeen with Harpo overseeing the game. This is why WWE licenses their brand to an outside publisher and doesn't have wrestlers running it.

The way they brag about this game, they made it sound like had was as good graphically as the TNA game and as good gameplay-wise as the WWE games that Yukes made.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Dude they out right tell you this is WWE2k22 with CAWs


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hunter's Penis said:


> this thread is a PRIME example of how sad and low level quality SMARKS are born these days.
> 
> Clearly majority here never got around playing N64 No Mercy, Wrestlemania 2000 the two of the greatest wrestling game till this date.
> 
> ...


hey all good. You can’t even have a blood and guts match or simple cage match but you’ll be able to play homerun derby with skinny arms Adam Cole.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I to loved playing WCW vs NWO World Tour, WCW/NWO Revenge, WWF War zone, WWF WrestleMania 2000, and WWF No Mercy.

But since entering the PS2 era how many times did you go back to play those N64 games? I enjoyed them a lot and not once in many years since PS2 have I gone back.

Also this game is looking like a higher graphic WWE Battlegrounds. AEW and the team should have done their research how well that game went.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is it because it says AEW on it and not WWE?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

People are so weird with their bizarre obsession with pre-historic No Mercy.

It's a relic. Yes it was great at the time but it's 2022. Fucking move on and stop letting nostalgia cloud your judgement.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> People are so weird with their bizarre obsession with pre-historic No Mercy.
> 
> It's a relic. Yes it was great at the time but it's 2022. Fucking move on and stop letting nostalgia cloud your judgement.


I know you like to shit on my opinions but this is very well said brother Boldgerg.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Why do some of you pretend to care how it looks or how it plays. You're probably going to suck at the game or not even buy it so it doesn't even matter to you anyways. Or is this because it's AEW and you like to shit on it regardless just for the fuck ot it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> People are so weird with their bizarre obsession with pre-historic No Mercy.
> 
> It's a relic. Yes it was great at the time but it's 2022. Fucking move on and stop letting nostalgia cloud your judgement.


I dunno. I think No Mercy holds up and I don't really like modern WWE2K. In general, I wouldn't really consider myself a retro gamer either cuz I play a lot of other new stuff. Just opinions, I suppose.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just got round to watching it now. Whoever says it looks like a 20 year old game is an utter crackhead. It actually looks very good. 

Not sure about the mini games though, but maybe this is a strategy to hook non-wrestling gamers in. 

I won't buy it because I'm not a child, but it looks better than any WWE game that's come out since nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It was a huge mistake going into current gen trying to compete with wwe. 

Mobile is where the money is and there is a lack of actual wrestling games that involve wrestling. Its gatcha shit or gem puzzle games. AEW could made a good bit of money with a retro mobile game or 2d sprite wrestling game. make it free, add the battle pass crap etc.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> *it looks better than any WWE game that's come out since nearly 20 years ago.*


I think you’re the crackhead.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Meh it's a wrestling game. I may be a wrestling fan but I outgrew wrestling games in 2012


Probably because there hasn’t been a good wrestling game since Here Comes The Pain. I knew loads of people who liked the OG SmackDown! games that weren’t into wrestling because they were just good games in general. If this is good, it won’t be about enjoying a “wrestling game” but just a game in general.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I think you’re the crackhead.


No, I'm the Dickhead. Big difference.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

But Kenny said it would be great. He is a video game master and Aubrey has mediocre degree in computer science. Two years hard work partnered in a dream collaboration with an experienced game producer. Someone fucked up somewhere. Allegedly Kenny is difficult to work with I wouldn't be surpised if he has been over meddling in things he doesn't understand a bit like his wrestling!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

thisissting said:


> But Kenny said it would be great. He is a video game master and Aubrey has mediocre degree in computer science. Two years hard work partnered in a dream collaboration with an experienced game producer. Someone fucked up somewhere. Allegedly Kenny is difficult to work with I wouldn't be surpised if he has been over meddling in things he doesn't understand a bit like his wrestling!


Why does it matter to you anyways. I bet you suck at online games anyways or in general. You probably aren't even going to the buy the game in the first place, so why does it matter if it looks good.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Fire pro wrestling has never had cutting edge graphics and they're still some of the best wrestling titles out there. Like many have said, we've been begging for another Revenge forever. I've never been a graphics whore. Final fantasy tactics is one of my favorite games of all time. I'll reserve judgment until I get my hands on it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Probably because there hasn’t been a good wrestling game since Here Comes The Pain. I knew loads of people who liked the OG SmackDown! games that weren’t into wrestling because they were just good games in general. If this is good, it won’t be about enjoying a “wrestling game” but just a game in general.


Nah the controls got needlessly complicated. The grapple system in 2011 was moving the playstation joy nub up down whatever for basic shit then r1 for stronger grapples.

Then it became tap x twice and quick games and I was done. Wrestling sims should never be complicated like a mortal combat. If it was still 2011 controls I'd still be playing.

My last actual video game was gta 5. Everything became quick times and button mashing afterwards


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The best part of that preview was watching Adam Cole get emasculated.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Should've gotten HHH to take over creative direction. Instantly making it 40% better.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Even Yukes has said the game is trash because Omega keeps interfering and won't let them work.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Even Yukes has said the game is trash because Omega keeps interfering and won't let them work.


Got a source?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

We still need a game that will do these next generation consoles some justice, this cross gen stuff looks like crap.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> hey all good. You can’t even have a blood and guts match or simple cage match but you’ll be able to play homerun derby with skinny arms Adam Cole.


from what I've seen

there will be so many great mods on PC, excited for them.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> 2K14 is overrated as fuck. 2K16, 2K19, and 2K22 were much better


??? 2K16 was a slightly more polished 2K15. Slow and sluggish trash gameplay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

2K14 was the best WWE game since Here Comes The Pain and the last good one.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> Why does it matter to you anyways. I bet you suck at online games anyways or in general. You probably aren't even going to the buy the game in the first place, so why does it matter if it looks good.


Go away and play video games with Kenny, his japanese teenage fetish objects and blow up dolls.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Who's idea was it for the mini games, the devs or Kenny?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Well... it's a game, that's for sure...


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Still take this over the tired 2K games.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Just got round to watching it now. Whoever says it looks like a 20 year old game is an utter crackhead. It actually looks very good.
> 
> Not sure about the mini games though, but maybe this is a strategy to hook non-wrestling gamers in.
> 
> I won't buy it because I'm not a child, but it looks better than any WWE game that's come out since nearly 20 years ago.


Are you a very casual gamer? Cuz those are far from PS5 graphics lol


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Are you a very casual gamer? Cuz those are far from PS5 graphics lol


I'm not a gamer at all really. I prefer outdoor hobbies, so not really sure what PS5 looks like.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Are you a very casual gamer? Cuz those are far from PS5 graphics lol


But its in line with Switch and Xbox One games. Its not a current gen; PS5/Xbox Series X game. Its cross gen and its also including Switch. Expectations should be in line with that. We have known this for a while actually.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

By no means would I consider myself an expert when it comes to video games. From the little I've seen so far, the graphics and gameplay look a bit rough but the minigames have potential to provide something different for a wrestling video game.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Didn’t have mini games.


Every Zelda game has mini games and Breath of the Wild had like 15 of them. 

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

I think it looks good personally. I'm digging the art style. I'm honestly not that huge on the more sim wrestling games, I'm for sure up for a more arcade style game with AEW talent. Those were my favourites back in the day.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> I think the TNA game was awful. Even the ultimate X match was tiresome after a couple of games.


That TNA game didnt even have any Knockouts in it 🤢

The AEW game is already better for including the women!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> Fire pro wrestling has never had cutting edge graphics and they're still some of the best wrestling titles out there. Like many have said, we've been begging for another Revenge forever. I've never been a graphics whore. Final fantasy tactics is one of my favorite games of all time. I'll reserve judgment until I get my hands on it


Not being condescending but have you played Fire Pro? I heard for years and years (Pre easy availability on the internet) that it was the greatest wrestling game of all time and it wasn't at all, the customisation in the early years was really cool and unique but now the WWE games offer that plus a more fun experience playing.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Just got round to watching it now. Whoever says it looks like a 20 year old game is an utter crackhead. It actually looks very good.
> 
> Not sure about the mini games though, but maybe this is a strategy to hook non-wrestling gamers in.
> 
> I won't buy it because I'm not a child, but it looks better than any WWE game that's come out since nearly 20 years ago.


Are you blind, this game looks like a PS2 game and isn't even on the level of Wresltemania 21. Comments like this is why it's hard to take ya'll seriously, because everything ya'll say has to have a shot at the WWE thrown in it.


Bit Bitterson said:


> Still take this over the tired 2K games.


What does 2K have to do with this? If that's all you have then you have nothing. 


Boldgerg said:


> 2K14 was the best WWE game since Here Comes The Pain and the last good one.


2K19 & 2K22 are both great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not being condescending but have you played Fire Pro? I heard for years and years (Pre easy availability on the internet) that it was the greatest wrestling game of all time and it wasn't at all, the customisation in the early years was really cool and unique but now the WWE games offer that plus a more fun experience playing.


Fire Pro is fun IMO but they haven't evolved a lot since Dreamcast. One thing they do have down is if you watch a CPU vs CPU match sometimes you get some realistic sequences


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not being condescending but have you played Fire Pro? I heard for years and years (Pre easy availability on the internet) that it was the greatest wrestling game of all time and it wasn't at all, the customisation in the early years was really cool and unique but now the WWE games offer that plus a more fun experience playing.


Loved fire pro. The customization options are insane. Plus I always dig games and media that do unapologetic ripoffs of characters. I'm a sucker for puns and stuff like that though. Also as much of simulator as 2k pretends to be, fire pro really played like a wrestling match. You're not powerbombing someone right at the bell. It's really as deep as you're willing to go..


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

sideon said:


> Are you blind, this game looks like a PS2 game and isn't even on the level of Wresltemania 21. Comments like this is why it's hard to take ya'll seriously, because everything ya'll say has to have a shot at the WWE thrown in it.
> 
> What does 2K have to do with this? If that's all you have then you have nothing.
> 
> 2K19 & 2K22 are both great.


A PS2 game? Are you on crack too?

You would see exposed edges on round surfaces if it was PS2. WWE games got very boring very quickly, mainly after Here Comes the Pain (a PS2 game funnily enough). 

I don't have to take a shot at WWE, but it's the only other wrestling series out there, with the last installment going viral for being terrible. If that's your thing, then power to you.

I won't play this either because I'm not a 14 year old frustrated virgin that's angry at my dad and would prefer to go outside instead of playing wrestling games.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That TNA game didnt even have any Knockouts in it 🤢
> 
> The AEW game is already better for including the women!


Really? I completely forgot about that. That's silly because, at the time, the knockouts division was on fire. Gail Kim, Awesome Kong, Beautiful People, ODB, etc.

I remember Cornette saying that during this time, the knockouts were often in the highest rated segments of the show before Russo heard this and messed about with the division.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> ??? 2K16 was a slightly more polished 2K15. Slow and sluggish trash gameplay


TBH, I wasn’t a fan of the fast gameplay from ‘12 to 2K14. 2K22 executed it much better


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> But its in line with Switch and Xbox One games. Its not a current gen; PS5/Xbox Series X game. Its cross gen and its also including Switch. Expectations should be in line with that. We have known this for a while actually.


Xbox has good graphics. It makes no difference if they are on Switch. If the game is on the new gen console it means the graphics could look improved massively. There are games like Genshin Impact that are on multiple platforms that have frame rate and graphics based on the limitations of the console. So what your saying makes no sense in the gaming world.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some stuff from Fightful Select:

- THQ Nordic’s team is responsible for designing the cover, which leaked sometime last week, and not the AEW graphics team. On top of that the athletes chosen for the cover were unaware that they would be used, nor did anyone in AEW.

- The game’s story mode is going to be much different than any before it. There will also be an additional mini-game that was not shown in the Twitch stream from last week, and is tied in with Orange Cassidy.

- Yuke’s has apparently kicked things into high gear in the last several months to make additions and fix bugs in the game.

- Several talents who arrived at the beginning of the year most likely won’t make the roster cut. The game was originally slated for September, but it has been delayed. Kenny Omega hopes it will be released this year.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> TBH, I wasn’t a fan of the fast gameplay from ‘12 to 2K14. 2K22 executed it much better


Never played 2K22, but if it's anything like 15 or 16 then hard pass for me. To each their own..


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Some stuff from Fightful Select:
> 
> *- THQ Nordic’s team is responsible for designing the cover, which leaked sometime last week, and not the AEW graphics team. On top of that the athletes chosen for the cover were unaware that they would be used, nor did anyone in AEW.*
> 
> ...


This bit is just truly bizarre.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

YouTube comments are overwhelmingly positive. 

There's 100's of excited, positive comments about this game on YouTube. Very few are negative.

This thread is unfairly tainting the game's credibility among potential customers.

Why is the main thread on this forum have a topic title that significantly influences expectations and steer the discussion into the negative, when the rest of the internet has nowhere near that reaction?

I get the OP is just having fun - that's fine

Perhaps the mods can do something. Are they strict enough at enforcing the ToS? The outcome we see here is a gross misrepresentation of an AEW product for a few thousand hardcore AEW fans who are potential customers of said product.

Am I the only one who thinks this situation shouldn't be allowed? Common sense tells me you should change the threat title to at least somewhat represent general sentiment across the internet - especially after the thread has settled into getting thousands of viewers. It's a small thing, but it's really adding up across many different threads.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> But its in line with Switch and Xbox One games. Its not a current gen; PS5/Xbox Series X game. Its cross gen and its also including Switch. Expectations should be in line with that. We have known this for a while actually.



People who purchase a PS5 game expect it to look like a PS5 game. Call of Duty is cross gen, do you see a huge difference in how it looks? Graphics look good to me across the board.

With every console comes different specs and whatnot, you don’t make a game with limitations for a console that has more options, that makes no sense. They’re gonna design the games according to the console, so, I’m not sure what you’re getting at here. They’re not gonna have Switch graphics etc. on a PS5 if they can do more.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> People who purchase a PS5 game expect it to look like a PS5 game. Call of Duty is cross gen, do you see a huge difference in how it looks? Graphics look good to me across the board.
> 
> With every console comes different specs and whatnot, you don’t make a game with limitations for a console that has more options, that makes no sense. They’re gonna design the games according to the console, so, I’m not sure what you’re getting at here. They’re not gonna have Switch graphics etc. on a PS5 if they can do more.


COD isnt on switch though. They clearly made the game with lowest specs in mind because it's much easier to port to every console that way. 

Would have taken more time and money if they implemented graphical improvements on next/current gen. You're right it's something they can do, but clearly they wouldn't have met their deadline or budget. 

Considering it's their first game, which is already delayed as per their internal deadline. Omega mentioned they were aiming for September 22.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> Xbox has good graphics. It makes no difference if they are on Switch. If the game is on the new gen console it means the graphics could look improved massively. There are games like Genshin Impact that are on multiple platforms that have frame rate and graphics based on the limitations of the console. So what your saying makes no sense in the gaming world.


Xbox one is the weakest console after switch. "Good graphics" is subjective. To me Fight Forever has passable graphics and not "horrible" as some you are stating.

You are comparing miHoYo that has 4000 employees and is considered a large dev company to Yukes? 

Could the graphics be better? Ofcourse. Can they cater to all consoles separately and not just port them? Sure. But that's not realistic to expect from a new IP with a budget, developed by a much smaller dev studio. 

Gamers know this, which is why indie video games are thriving.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I know it’s not on switch, just using an example of a game that’s cross gen. I think maybe a better example would be Dead by Daylight, the ps5 version is not the same as the switch. Nintendo games tend to look more “cartoony” and less detail. PS5 has 4K graphics. The upcoming Switch Pro is rumoured to be 4K and there’s an additional item you can get for your current switch to get 4K, but, it still isn’t on the same level as the ps5, ps5 is just more powerful. Wasting resources by settling for switch graphics on a ps5 is just silly.


You don’t buy a PS5 or an X-Box series x to get Nintendo graphics.

They still have time to improve the game as a whole, but, I’ll say that I wasn’t expecting a Mario Party version of AEW’s first game. You want to make an impression and if the graphics just cater to the weakest console, which will probably be the console the least people play on, that’s a bit of a weird flex imo


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> Xbox one is the weakest console after switch. "Good graphics" is subjective. To me Fight Forever has passable graphics and not "horrible" as some you are stating.


This is not about whats subjective and whats not. I am saying that PS5 would have more potential to have much better graphics to reach the latest graphics to Switch. This game graphically is not even on par with Switch games. If you don't care for graphics and prefer to look at a gameplay thats a whole different matter.



zkorejo said:


> You are comparing miHoYo that has 4000 employees and is considered a large dev company to Yukes?
> 
> Could the graphics be better? Ofcourse. Can they cater to all consoles separately and not just port them? Sure. But that's not realistic to expect from a new IP with a budget, developed by a much smaller dev studio.
> 
> Gamers know this, which is why indie video games are thriving.


I used them as a example because they have a mobile version and a console version. To prove graphically you can change resolutions to make the game work. Yuke's is a experienced gaming company. They have existed for a while so they should not be having these issues with modern technology. I have seen new IPs with better graphics. Also do you got proof there was limited budget on this game?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I know it’s not on switch, just using an example of a game that’s cross gen. I think maybe a better example would be Dead by Daylight, the ps5 version is not the same as the switch. Nintendo games tend to look more “cartoony” and less detail. PS5 has 4K graphics. The upcoming Switch Pro is rumoured to be 4K and there’s an additional item you can get for your current switch to get 4K, but, it still isn’t on the same level as the ps5, ps5 is just more powerful. Wasting resources by settling for switch graphics on a ps5 is just silly.
> 
> 
> You don’t buy a PS5 or an X-Box series x to get Nintendo graphics.
> ...


I think graphics are fine. It's stylized because they knew they won't be able to afford or implement realism in 2 years as well as building the whole base game from ground up. 

Games do well regardless of graphics. I know these examples are not directly comparable but Fall Guys and Fortnite have proven that if your core game is fun, it will be a success. Fortnite beats Warzone for that reason alone. 

Like I said, you're right. They could have, but it would have taken them 2 more years and alot more budget. I don't think it's wise to spend all that money without even knowing how the market will receive it. 

If this game does well, they will have an incentive to improve upon graphics and everything else the next iteration.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> This is not about whats subjective and whats not. I am saying that PS5 would have more potential to have much better graphics to reach the latest graphics to Switch. This game graphically is not even on par with Switch games. If you don't care for graphics and prefer to look at a gameplay thats a whole different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I used them as a example because they have a mobile version and a console version. To prove graphically you can change resolutions to make the game work. Yuke's is a experienced gaming company. They have existed for a while so they should not be having these issues with modern technology. I have seen new IPs with better graphics. Also do you got proof there was limited budget on this game?


They planned to develop a game from scratch to be completed in 2 years internally. Ofcourse they had allocated a budget of 2 years of production. 

Yukes are talented, I'm not denying that. But 4000 employees of miHoYo vs 250-300 employees of Yukes.. if you can't tell one of these studios is a giant as compared to another. Idk what to say.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

In terms of graphics it's obviously gone for a more artificial and cartoony look rather than trying to completely mimic real life like the last WWE game and the UFC games have for example. No problem with that, but there seems to be a distinct lack of detail missing.

Overall however the test is in the animations and if they look not only smooth but impactful is the main thing.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

people who are crying here are console players and they won't get to use any mods. Hence the cry

I mean I get it who would want to play with AEW roster OMEGALUL


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> They planned to develop a game from scratch to be completed in 2 years internally. Ofcourse they had allocated a budget of 2 years of production.
> 
> Yukes are talented, I'm not denying that. But 4000 employees of miHoYo vs 250-300 employees of Yukes.. if you can't tell one of these studios is a giant as compared to another. Idk what to say.


You don't need 4000 employees to make graphics be on par with regular standards. You are using number of employees to make an excuse for poor graphics. Yuke's is experienced at making wrestling games, they were founded in 1993. Where as mihoyo was founded in 2012. Yuke's last wrestling game was WWE 2K19. This is no amateur indy's company that just started, they are well established company. So the standards are rightfully higher. 

As for your budget argument read this: Tony Khan Reveals Amount Of AEW’s Multi-Million Dollar Investment Into Video Games - Wrestling Inc.

The money was not the problem for this game. It was the mismanagement of who Tony appointed to oversee the game development named Omega.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> You don't need 4000 employees to make graphics be on par with regular standards. You are using number of employees to make an excuse for poor graphics. Yuke's is experienced at making wrestling games, they were founded in 1993. Where as mihoyo was founded in 2012. *Yuke's last wrestling game was WWE 2K19. This is no amateur indy's company that just started*, they are well established company. So the standards are rightfully higher.
> 
> As for your budget argument read this: Tony Khan Reveals Amount Of AEW’s Multi-Million Dollar Investment Into Video Games - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> The money was not the problem for this game. It was the mismanagement of who Tony appointed to oversee the game development named Omega.


Did they make 2k19 from ground up? WWE games got better slowly with time, they kept building the engine, kept improving for like 20 years and had annual sales that justified reinvestment.

This game was made in 2 years.

Rest of your post is not worth arguing over. I can see what you're trying to do here.

At the end of the day, we all can argue all we want. If the game doesn't end up being good, it will fail. Then you can blame Omega and Tony and management. The game has not failed yet just because it isn't an eye candy. Let's not pretend like it's a cyberpunk situation, because as of this moment, it's not.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> Did they make 2k19 from ground up? WWE games got better slowly with time, they kept building the engine, kept improving for like 20 years and had annual sales that justified reinvestment.
> 
> This game was made in 2 years.


Did they make 2k19 from ground up? No. But that does not mean anything since that has nothing to do with graphics. This company has made these games for many years. They are equivalent to Arc Systems when it comes to wrestling games. Arc Systems made Dragonball Fighter Z by taking inspiration from Marvel Vs Capcom. It was a game that was made from ground up and was made perfectly fine. Originally it needed few patches to get few bugs fixed but visually it was fine for what it was. I don't see how this game is so alien for them to not be able to keep up with standards of graphics. They have made these types of games for many years.



zkorejo said:


> Rest of your post is not worth arguing over. I can see what you're trying to do here.
> 
> At the end of the day, we all can argue all we want. If the game doesn't end up being good, it will fail. Then you can blame Omega and Tony and management. The game has not failed yet just because it isn't an eye candy. Let's not pretend like it's a cyberpunk situation, because as of this moment, it's not.


Cyberpunk was its own game that was hyped to the moon. This game will be competing with WWE games, so the competition for it will be tough. What we see thus far does not look promising. If the game tanks it will be another "I saw it coming" moment. If it does well than sure that would be something.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> I still have some hope for the gameplay being fun but the graphics are woeful and those minigames do look cringe as fuck.


Nice to see a game that captures the company so well.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> YouTube comments are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> There's 100's of excited, positive comments about this game on YouTube. Very few are negative.
> 
> ...


So thread titles should reflect ‘the majority opinion of the internet’ (whatever that means)?

Why are YouTube comments seen as more representative of ‘what the internet thinks’? Why not twitter, instagram, TikTok, all message boards/forums?

Who is going to do the research for each thread title? If I post ‘Kenny Omega is great’ do I have to support that title by showing at least 51 percent of the internet agrees? What about if I post ‘Tony Nese is underutilized’ as a discussion point — but the majority of people on the internet don’t care one way or another, so does the title have to be ‘Most people don’t care about Tony Nese’?

The answer is threads don’t have to conform to whatever you or anyone else thinks (even if you believe the majority of people on the internet agree with you). They are peoples’ opinions. If the majority of people on this forum thinks the game looks great, they can post that viewpoint on this thread too — nothing is stopping them.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> So thread titles should reflect ‘the majority opinion of the internet’ (whatever that means)?
> 
> Why are YouTube comments seen as more representative of ‘what the internet thinks’? Why not twitter, instagram, TikTok, all message boards/forums?
> 
> ...


OP is a known troll, it's not a legitimate opinion.

Nearly 10,000 views on this thread now. If I start a thread saying "the new AEW game looks pretty good" it'll get merged into this thread or people will just continue quoting each other in this troll thread instead - so there's no alternative but for everyone to get influenced by a troll headline.

I can't be the only sane person on here who sees what's going on


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> OP is a known troll, it's not a legitimate opinion.


I think the graphics leaked look pretty bad/behind the times as do many others who have posted on this thread.

So is it not a legitimate opinion because it doesn’t agree with yours?

I mean, aren’t you a ‘known AEW supporter,’ so does that mean your opinions aren’t legitimate?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

If the gameplay is great graphics aren’t my main concern, examples fire pro and mdickie wrestling empire


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> Did they make 2k19 from ground up? No. But that does not mean anything since that has nothing to do with graphics. This company has made these games for many years. They are equivalent to Arc Systems when it comes to wrestling games. Arc Systems made Dragonball Fighter Z by taking inspiration from Marvel Vs Capcom. It was a game that was made from ground up and was made perfectly fine. Originally it needed few patches to get few bugs fixed but visually it was fine for what it was. I don't see how this game is so alien for them to not be able to keep up with standards of graphics. They have made these types of games for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk was its own game that was hyped to the moon. This game will be competing with WWE games, so the competition for it will be tough. What we see thus far does not look promising. If the game tanks it will be another "I saw it coming" moment. If it does well than sure that would be something.


So having more devs working on the game means nothing.

Having more time means nothing.

Having more budget means nothing. 

Having a headstart in the industry for 20 years and reinvesting in a profitable IP that sells good enough every year means nothing as compared to a brand new game. 

Got it. 

That's the thing they clearly don't want to compete. They are aiming for a different style of wrestling game. The game is more arcade and not realistic like WWE games. 

A gamer can have 2k22 and still be interested to buy a different style of a wrestling game. That's smart.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> So having more devs working on the game means nothing.


Nope, you don’t know how much they need anyway. So not sure why you are using this as an excuse. These same devs made multiple games for WWE. I guess it must have been a miracle they did that.



zkorejo said:


> Having more time means nothing.
> 
> Having more budget means nothing.


Nobody told them to make this game with in two years. Heck did AEW even need a game this early in its creation? No. Its not like they are using a alien simulator either since they have done it for so long. You make this company sound like it was made yesturday with zero funds. You know damn well how rich Tony Khan is so your budget talk makes zero sense. I can name you a game company that went bankrupt and made a comeback through a chinese company. Ever herd of SNK? Look them up.



zkorejo said:


> Having a headstart in the industry for 20 years and reinvesting in a profitable IP that sells good enough every year means nothing as compared to a brand new game.


This falls flat when I have seen brand new IPs looking far better than this game by a country mile. Not every new IP will look 20 years outdated. Which is why the excuses are poor.

Like AEW has a fanbase some of these games don’t. Yet they still look better than this crap.




zkorejo said:


> That's the thing they clearly don't want to compete. They are aiming for a different style of wrestling game. The game is more arcade and not realistic like WWE games.
> 
> A gamer can have 2k22 and still be interested to buy a different style of a wrestling game. That's smart.


AEW and WWE fall in the same bracket of wrestling. So rather they want it or not the games will be compared. Heck if we are talking purely wrestling AEW is the one that should be more closer to real wrestling than WWE. They love to call there wrestlers “pro” wrestlers.

I am a firm believer that if the notion is that this is a first game of its IP so the game is gonna be shit, when you got a wrestling game that looks far better than it. Thats already a turn off for some people. Cause unless you are a hardcore fan who wants to support the company you won’t consider this a good game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Some folk are really reaching hard to avoid admitting this game is still looking rough. It has some intriguing ideas like the mini games and allowing intergender again. But it just looks really rough.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> Nope, you don’t know how much they need anyway. So not sure why you are using this as an excuse. These same devs made multiple games for WWE. I guess it must have been a miracle they did that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because AEW is not a video game company. It's a wrestling promotion that wants to have presence in gaming market. You can't expect Tony to invest large amount of $$$ into the game just because he can, it has to be justified. He has a wrestling promotion to fund as a priority. This isn't a priority for him. 

Dude just because you call a game good or bad based on graphics doesn't mean the majority does. You won't buy it, I get it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> Did they make 2k19 from ground up? No. But that does not mean anything since that has nothing to do with graphics. This company has made these games for many years. They are equivalent to Arc Systems when it comes to wrestling games. Arc Systems made Dragonball Fighter Z by taking inspiration from Marvel Vs Capcom. It was a game that was made from ground up and was made perfectly fine. Originally it needed few patches to get few bugs fixed but visually it was fine for what it was. I don't see how this game is so alien for them to not be able to keep up with standards of graphics. They have made these types of games for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk was its own game that was hyped to the moon. This game will be competing with WWE games, so the competition for it will be tough. What we see thus far does not look promising. If the game tanks it will be another "I saw it coming" moment. If it does well than sure that would be something.


This is completely inaccurate. Arc System Works made Dragon Ball Fighter Z based off of their own series Guilty Gear, which debuted in 1998, so they've been making anime-style fighting games for a long ass time.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> Because AEW is not a video game company. It's a wrestling promotion that wants to have presence in gaming market.


WWE is not a video game company. Its a wrestling promotion that wants presence in the gaming market.

See what I did there? I could do the same for Dragonball Z, and Naruto. AEW is the investor that has a fanbase outside of gaming. Giving there money to a well established company Yuke’s. So don’t get it twisted.



zkorejo said:


> You can't expect Tony to invest large amount of $$$ into the game just because he can, it has to be justified. He has a wrestling promotion to fund as a priority. This isn't a priority for him.


Except it is a priority to him since he was so busy investing money on gaming so early in his companies existence. AEW has existed for like what three years? He is already putting his own hard earned money in it. If thats not one of his proorities than I don’t know what is. And spending couple of millions dollars is no small amount. Thats the money he could have used on AEW but he chose to instead use it on gaming.



zkorejo said:


> Dude just because you call a game good or bad based on graphics doesn't mean the majority does. You won't buy it, I get it.


No I actually do believe the hardcores will buy this game. Some who are curious will too. What I don’t expect is the reviews to be good. A game made for chairity of the company that is invested by a millionaire with a experienced company will get some sort of backlash. Speaking of gameplay side things most games that come out have bugs till it gets patched. I expect twitter to be filled with them. Which is why I am not going after the gameplay.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> WWE is not a video game company. Its a wrestling promotion that wants presence in the gaming market.
> 
> See what I did there? I could do the same for Dragonball Z, and Naruto. AEW is the investor that has a fanbase outside of gaming. Giving there money to a well established company Yuke’s. So don’t get it twisted.
> 
> ...


No I don't see what you did there because according to you WWE having 20 years of presence in gaming industry "doesn't matter". Which is asinine. 

You have judged the game to have bad reviews because the graphics are not as good as WWE games. No reviewer gives good or bad scores based off solely that one element. 

I will wait for reviews and previews to judge the gameplay.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> This is completely inaccurate. Arc System Works made Dragon Ball Fighter Z based off of their own series Guilty Gear, which debuted in 1998, so they've been making anime-style fighting games for a long ass time.


Dragonball Fighter Z and Guilty Gear are nothing alike. They share few game mechanics but the game is safely inspired by Marvel vs Capcom. Also what you are saying goes exactly with my point. Arc Systems have made anime style games for a while. Yuke’s has done the same with wrestling games. So this game company is not some fresh company from the indys.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> Dragonball Fighter Z and Guilty Gear are nothing alike. They share few game mechanics but the game is safely inspired by Marvel vs Capcom. Also what you are saying goes exactly with my point. Arc Systems have made anime style games for a while. Yuke’s has done the same with wrestling games. So this game company is not some fresh company from the indys.


True Yuke's has made these games for a long time too but they have never really been known for graphics. Like if you were to compare WWE 2K19 to say...God of War, they look at least a console generation apart. In particular, they are terrible at hair and faces.

What they are good at is making a solid wrestling game with tons of customization and a fun multiplayer experience, which hopefully will carry over to this AEW game.

Whereas, Arc System Works has a history of beautiful anime fighting games


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> No I don't see what you did there because according to you WWE having 20 years of presence in gaming industry "doesn't matter". Which is asinine.


WWE is investing in the game, they are not making it. The company that helped make there games were Yuke’s. Which is the developer. WWE’s existence in gaming does not matter since they are a wrestling company. And wrestling is not done only in WWE. According to your logic WWE games have existed longer so they will be better. What you are not taking into the account is that WWE games were a wrestling game. And what is AEW? All Elite WRESTLING.



zkorejo said:


> You have judged the game to have bad reviews because the graphics are not as good as WWE games. No reviewer gives good or bad scores based off solely that one element.
> 
> I will wait for reviews and previews to judge the gameplay.


If the graphics are not up to standards than the focus will be on the gameplay. If the gameplay is bad along with graphics do you really think they will give this game ten out of ten?

Either way bud I made my prediction if I am wrong than I will be the first to say it. It was nice discussing this with you. Thanks for your time. Lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Lets call a spade a spade. This game looks like the drizzling shits. That said lets wait it's actually released. I'm far too old to play video games anymore but I do hope people give this game a chance. AEW putting out a big video game can only help the wrestling industry. Wrestling is at it's best when there are two big time companies pushing each other. Just how it works.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> True Yuke's has made these games for a long time too but they have never really been known for graphics. Like if you were to compare WWE 2K19 to say...God of War, they look at least a console generation apart. In particular, they are terrible at hair and faces.
> 
> What they are good at is making a solid wrestling game with tons of customization and a fun multiplayer experience, which hopefully will carry over to this AEW game.
> 
> Whereas, Arc System Works has a history of beautiful anime fighting games


Outside of a few just god awful face scans graphics has been a fairly consistently praised highlight of the Yukes games.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> True Yuke's has made these games for a long time too but they have never really been known for graphics. Like if you were to compare WWE 2K19 to say...God of War, they look at least a console generation apart. In particular, they are terrible at hair and faces.
> 
> What they are good at is making a solid wrestling game with tons of customization and a fun multiplayer experience, which hopefully will carry over to this AEW game.
> 
> Whereas, Arc System Works has a history of beautiful anime fighting games


This is a fair point. After reading this I am curious to see how 2k19 compares to this game graphic wise. And will the lack of game modes effect the replay-ability of this game. And if gameplay is at least somewhat fun? I guess those are questions that will be answered once the game’s releases.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> WWE is investing in the game, they are not making it. The company that helped make there games were Yuke’s. Which is the developer. WWE’s existence in gaming does not matter since they are a wrestling company. And wrestling is not done only in WWE. According to your logic WWE games have existed longer so they will be better. What you are not taking into the account is that WWE games were a wrestling game. And what is AEW? All Elite WRESTLING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still not getting my point.

WWE games have been in existence for 20 years if we forget about all previous games before smackdown 1. Now every year the game released after that, it built up on that foundation laid by the first game. Literally and figuratively. They updated the same code/engine for years and improved upon it.

After 20 years.. the game should be doing good. Unless WWE was stupid and stopped funding it.

Now if the gameplay sucks. I will be the first to admit it. But no legit/known reviewer will give it a bad score for graphics solely.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> You're still not getting my point.
> 
> WWE games have been in existence for 20 years if we forget about all previous games before smackdown 1. Now every year the game released after that, it built up on that foundation laid by the first game. Literally and figuratively. They updated the same code/engine for years and improved upon it.
> 
> ...


Is that how it works with games? I’ve played plenty of video games over a lot of years (although really haven’t done it for a while now) but I don’t keep up with the industry. But within ‘types of games’ is it such that the brand that’s been on the market longer is always better than what comes along more recently? Like no new game of a genre ever comes along and surpasses what had previously existed?

I mean, new console makers come along and put out a better product than some of the longstanding ones. Just like a new automaker can enter the market with a better product from time to time (Honda is a newer company than Ford), a new movie studio can enter the market with better movies (Disney had decades head starts on Pixar), new restaurants come along and serve better food than others that have been around for generations, etc.

I just don’t buy the ‘well WWE has been around longer so AEW can’t make a better video game’ — especially since, as noted, neither WWE nor AEW are actually making the video games and in fact AEW hired a design company that has actually done WWE video games for quite a long time … so they have been in this particular game genre for long enough to know how to create a game as good as WWE’s by definition (since they created WWE games).

I’d like to understand your logic on this. It sounds like an excuse — AEW can’t outdo WWE in anything because WWE started earlier, same as with the TV product … but new TV shows constantly outdo ones that have been around (in ratings and critically).


----------



## Haven'tDrawnADime (5 mo ago)

I haven't played a wrestling game since Virtual Pro Wrestling 2 but I really like WWE 2k22.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Is that how it works with games? I’ve played plenty of video games over a lot of years (although really haven’t done it for a while now) but I don’t keep up with the industry. But within ‘types of games’ is it such that the brand that’s been on the market longer is always better than what comes along more recently? Like no new game of a genre ever comes along and surpasses what had previously existed?
> 
> I mean, new console makers come along and put out a better product than some of the longstanding ones. Just like a new automaker can enter the market with a better product from time to time (Honda is a newer company than Ford), a new movie studio can enter the market with better movies (Disney had decades head starts on Pixar), new restaurants come along and serve better food than others that have been around for generations, etc.
> 
> ...


It's not my logic it's how the world works. The more money and time you invest the better the product will be. Same formula is applied here, except good graphics are way more expensive to implement in 2022 as they were even 8 years ago.

As for headstart, yes if I'm not mistaken WWE games used the same engine created by Yukes from Smackdown 1 all the way till SVR 2007.

Making a game from ground up is always more challenging and time consuming than adding to it/updating it for next iterations.

When you have a profitable IP and you have sales predictions, you will want to reinvest on it and make it better. First game is always a gamble.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> It's not my logic it's how the world works. The more money and time you invest the better the product will be. Same formula is applied here, except good graphics are way more expensive to implement in 2022 as they were even 8 years ago.
> 
> As for headstart, yes if I'm not mistaken WWE games used the same engine created by Yukes from Smackdown 1 all the way till SVR 2007.


Yet WWE has been investing money in its product for decades and the majority opinion has been that it’s not better.

McDonald’s has been making hamburgers for ages and invested millions over that time and they’re … not good.

American automakers had been mass producing cars for decades before the Japanese entered the market and the Japanese cars from the jump were better than what was being produced in Detroit.

So that’s not the way the world works.

AEW has put up the seed money to make a top-tier wrestling game and hired a guy who has experience making wrestling games. There are new games on the market every year that aren’t part of an ongoing series (as in started from ground up) that have better graphics than what we’ve seen here so that’s obviously not the issue.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Yet WWE has been investing money in its product for decades and the majority opinion has been that it’s not better.
> 
> McDonald’s has been making hamburgers for ages and invested millions over that time and they’re … not good.
> 
> ...


Clearly AEW had either budget constraints or time constraints. 

WWE games got lazy which is why people complained. 

The more money you pour, the better end product will be. That's a major factor but ofcourse having a talented studio working on it is just as important. Let's suppose Yukes can make the game as good looking as new gen 2k games (which I doubt), it will still need more time. More development time means more investment.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Clearly AEW had either budget constraints or time constraints.
> 
> WWE games got lazy which is why people complained.
> 
> The more money you pour, the better end product will be. That's a major factor but ofcourse having a talented studio working on it is just as important. Let's suppose Yukes can make the game as good looking as new gen 2k games (which I doubt), it will still need more time. More development time means more investment.


Now you seem to be saying it’s about money and development time. Your thesis before was that WWE having games for 20 years was why AEW’s investment couldn’t yield a game as good.

But if they threw billions of dollars at it, would it take 20 years of generations to produce a game as good? I don’t think so.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Now you seem to be saying it’s about money and development time. Your thesis before was that WWE having games for 20 years was why AEW’s investment couldn’t yield a game as good.
> 
> *But if they threw billions of dollars at it, would it take 20 years of generations to produce a game as good? I don’t think so*.


Lol.. my thesis was about multiple factors. I wish you had read all my arguments and not selective ones.

Bolded part.. ofcourse no. But why would they throw billions of dollars on a new unproven IP into an already smaller sector of gaming market, when it's not even their primary business?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Lol.. my thesis was about multiple factors. I wish you had read all my arguments and not selective ones.
> 
> Bolded part.. ofcourse no. But why would they throw billions of dollars on a new unproven IP into an already smaller sector of gaming market, when it's not even their primary business?


Everything has a budget, but are you of the mind that Tony Khan went cheap rather than paying top dollar? I mean he went to a top designer that has deep roots in the wrestling game world.

He’s thrown, apparently, big money at guys who he didn’t need (and whom WWE had let go or who had gotten their releases so no real bidding competition for their services) and added them to his toy collection. Being that the game is a literal toy, there’s no indication whatsoever that he didn’t spend ample money to create the best game possible.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> YouTube comments are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> There's 100's of excited, positive comments about this game on YouTube. Very few are negative.
> 
> ...



Seen a few of these posts so thought I'd touch base although seems you are now banned (Hopefully not permanently so you can see this when you're back)

The "top comments" on YouTube are generally going to be positive stuff, sort by new and you get a different story, here is what I'm seeing as of right this very second on the trailer uploaded to YouTube:

"Ouch, I think I will pass."

"ITS ALOT LIKE DAYS OF RECKONING. THATS THE VIBE IM GETTING"

"i hope they have more mini games and backstage areas to fight too. the fun factor looks like its gonna be on point here."

"Mini games? I am out."

"This has potential a few more years behind it's books you got something solid here"

"I can't wait to get my PS3 out of my closet to play it!"

"I get it’s not the same budget etc but to Me this just doesn’t look good"

"Finally Men vs Women"

"Oh no I'm getting some WM18 GameCube vibes. I hope they work on this some more. Like give it another year. Better yet 2"

"Man... This looks really rough. It looks worse then Here Comes The Pain... That was 2003!! Trash can is like glitched onto him. But if it plays anything like it, then that would make up for the graphical shortcomings."

---

Admittedly there is some positive in there but there is maybe one for every 5 comments that is positive, the general consensus past the people who have been upvoted into the top comments is that the game is undercooked and that they hope it is fun because the graphics are a letdown. Far from "Very few are negative"

Past that, the game is being criticised in here also based off what we see so far, as of right now it doesn't look like a fun wrestling video game, I'm sorry if that upsets you but that's the reality of things. WWE 2K22 is a really good wrestling game and AEW will be compared to and I guess competing with that. I do tend to agree with OP that in comparison to most video games and WWE 2K22 that this AEW game does look like garbage. Maybe it will have the greatest gameplay of all time but in 2022 we expect something above PS2/PS3 graphics. The opinion is fair.

You are not the first to come on here and shout from the rooftops that the mods should ban anyone who doesn't love AEW or put it over and you won't be the last. Fortunately the TOS doesn't say anything about criticising the AEW video game as being a bannable offence although I'm sure you would love to have that degree of censorship on this forum as you clearly cannot accept criticism of AEW.

You then ask if you're the only one that feels this way, yeah you probably are. We should change the thread title to reflect what other places are saying? Why? This is Mr. 316's opinion and he should be able to say that the game looks like garbage if he feels that way. Why should he have to be a sheep and have the same opinion as the majority? That's silly.

Here's an idea for you, put Mr. 316 on ignore and make a thread for yourself saying "The AEW Video Game looks amazing" and you can put it over all day and night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Everything has a budget, but are you of the mind that Tony Khan went cheap rather than paying top dollar? I mean he went to a top designer that has deep roots in the wrestling game world.
> 
> He’s thrown, apparently, big money at guys who he didn’t need (and whom WWE had let go or who had gotten their releases so no real bidding competition for their services) and added them to his toy collection. Being that the game is a literal toy, there’s no indication whatsoever that he didn’t spend ample money to create the best game possible.


You clearly have no idea what you're talking about here. Games are expensive to make. It wouldn't have made sense for a wrestling company to invest billions on a videogame that's a new IP.

Yukes are talented developers. They aren't really Naughty Dog when it comes to graphics. Yukes best received games were due to the gameplay and fun content not for their looks. 

I'm done here. You guys clearly are under the impression that graphics determine if the game is good or bad. You're free to keep your misinformed opinions.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I blame Kenny omega who was the boss in charge of this from the start. Guy is childish has zero technical knowledge or game creation experience and couldnt run a bath so this is what I expected would happen from the start.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

So now we know that Baker has a fetish of dominating men in bed. I guess that's cool.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> You clearly have no idea what you're talking about here. Games are expensive to make. It wouldn't have made sense for a wrestling company to invest billions on a videogame that's a new IP.
> 
> Yukes are talented developers. They aren't really Naughty Dog when it comes to graphics. Yukes best received games were due to the gameplay and fun content not for their looks.
> 
> I'm done here. You guys clearly are under the impression that graphics determine if the game is good or bad. You're free to keep your misinformed opinions.


LOL. Graphics are part of the game play experience.

We are discussing the graphics on this thread because we’ve seen the graphics. We cannot discuss the game play until the game is playable for us.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Saintpat said:


> LOL. Graphics are part of the game play experience.
> 
> We are discussing the graphics on this thread because we’ve seen the graphics. We cannot discuss the game play until the game is playable for us.


Regarding gameplay its possible for the gameplay to be buggy when it first releases since games these days have that issue. With how many things are missing from this game my expectation for it are not too high. So the graphics are mainly looked at cause if the gameplay is shit and the graphics are shit it will easily get bad reviews. Could they improve upon any of this before release? One would hope.


----------

